# New 23krs



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Took first trip to Cannon Beach, OR in our new Outback. Great TT!! Had Terry 19n for 10 years. Trip was good except for spring bars popped out 3 times. Swapped 550 for 750 bars. Maybe I need heavier bars? Plan on taking ROAD KING this spring, need extra tension? Have problem w/floor vent register. Looks like flooring was cut short. Don't want to tear up floor just for that. Any suggestions on that? Maybe ones that have a larger flange? Tows good and exterior looks good. Has russet interior, radial tires, scissor jacks, lcd tv. Also, I think the rear slide needs some kind of cover. Sticks and leaves were covering the top. Slideout cover? Great site, reason I bought an OUTBACK.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad your first trip was a success!

Can't help much with your questions, except I do think you need bigger W/D bars on your hitch.

Some Outbackers have swapped out their floor registers with ones from Home Depot or Lowes. You can find a thread doing a search for that.

Many have also added toppers to their slide-outs.

Enjoy many more trips and keep us posted.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

walkerman said:


> Took first trip to Cannon Beach, OR in our new Outback. Great TT!! Had Terry 19n for 10 years. Trip was good except for spring bars popped out 3 times. Swapped 550 for 750 bars. Maybe I need heavier bars? Plan on taking ROAD KING this spring, need extra tension? Have problem w/floor vent register. Looks like flooring was cut short. Don't want to tear up floor just for that. Any suggestions on that? Maybe ones that have a larger flange? Tows good and exterior looks good. Has russet interior, radial tires, scissor jacks, lcd tv. Also, I think the rear slide needs some kind of cover. Sticks and leaves were covering the top. Slideout cover? Great site, reason I bought an OUTBACK.


Walkerman, 
I hope you enjoy your 23KRS as much as we love our 28KRS. Some of the mods you are talking about are on my *MODS LIST* as well as some others you may like. I too have a Road King but I have 1200# bars. You may want to look into the heavier duty bars. Good luck, welcome to the site, and enjoy your TT. By the way, when you do start doing mods, it is mandatory that you post about them and include pictures of them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Another Oregon Outbacker...YEA!!!

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Here a site that has covers for the slideout
http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/rvmhsa_s....asp?m=01010302

You can also check out my mods using the link in my sig. I bought my Outback from Y-Guy...so 95% of the them he did.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Another Oregon Camper with a ROO no less! Congrats on your first trip!

We upgraded our bars to 1500# - putting bikes in the front of that Roo will add significant weight - our tongue weight with the bikes is around 1200#

See ya down the road!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Another Oregon Camper with a ROO no less! Congrats on your first trip!
> 
> We upgraded our bars to 1500# - putting bikes in the front of that Roo will add significant weight - our tongue weight with the bikes is around 1200#
> 
> See ya down the road!


Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outback and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a successful maiden voyage!

We had the same problem with our floor vents, but it wasn't noticeable until we pulled out the old registers and replaced them with new pretty ones with closing vents inside. One of the vent holes were cut way too large and the flange on the new register barely covers the edge of the floor







I think the bad edge is where you see the reflection from the flash. These registers are from Lowe's...










I too would recommend larger WD bars...we use the 1,200 lb Equalizer set up on our 28krs and we haven't even loaded our Harley in it yet









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> ..snip..
> and we haven't even loaded our Harley in it yet


Hey...if you're not going to use the Harley, I'd be more then happy to fly down to California and take it off your hands. I won't even charge you for the airfare to get me down there. Sweet deal eh?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Another Oregon Camper with a ROO no less! Congrats on your first trip!
> 
> We upgraded our bars to 1500# - putting bikes in the front of that Roo will add significant weight - our tongue weight with the bikes is around 1200#
> 
> See ya down the road!


Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..








[/quote]

OC - your name is safe! I left the spacer bar out!









So - if you are OC, I am OCjr, what will we name the new guy?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Another Oregon Camper with a ROO no less! Congrats on your first trip!
> 
> We upgraded our bars to 1500# - putting bikes in the front of that Roo will add significant weight - our tongue weight with the bikes is around 1200#
> 
> See ya down the road!


Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..








[/quote]

OC - your name is safe! I left the spacer bar out!









So - if you are OC, I am OCjr, what will we name the new guy?








[/quote]

How about Portland_Camper?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

How about inviting the new guy to our PNW Rally?
WELCOME newbie! Wanna come to the rally? New guy has to bring the steaks!








Look under rally section and find PNW Rally in May! go ahead! sign up! do you have any dogs?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..









Good thing too, we don t have that much server room


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jocularity, jocularity


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Jocularity, jocularity


I know...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya isnt it still cooling-down from that that 4 billion post day he had in December....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Say WHAT? There is only one Oregon_Camper..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya isnt it still cooling-down from that that 4 billion post day he had in December....








[/quote]

New year....new records to be created.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I agree w/ everyone else concerning the bars... I use 1000lbs on my Husky and they do just fine.

If you're talking about the rear bed slide they don't make a cover for it. However, someone modified a carefree slide cover to fit the rear slide. Can't remember the members name now, but I'm sure you can find it if you conduct a search.

Welcome to the site.... Hope you enjoy your new Roo!

Mike


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------

